# Lexan Template Bushing Subbase Writeup



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a Bosch 1617, PC bushing subbases for it are rare enough, and I got stubborn and just made one. Anyway, I've seen quite a few people discuss how to do this, and throw around forstner bit sizes and so on, but no concrete instructions. 

After figuring it out for myself, I decided to do a detailed writeup that may help someone else out: http://did-it-myself.com/template-bushing-subbase-3/


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Very interesting and detailed information! Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## ejgoerner (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks you very much that is on my next to do list


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks! Kind of glad I built vs bought. Had to buy forstner bits, but now I can make more cheaply than buy as these plates wear out.


----------

